# Hitachi C10FL Hybrid Table Saw - Awesome saw for the money



## tooldad

I am a shop teacher and my step uncle just bought one of those saws. He loves it. I have used it a couple of times helping him at his house. Got it to bog down a little on ripping a 2×10 treated pine, but still did the job reasonably for a 110v saw. sure wouldn't have been able to even do it that quick and accurate with a circ saw. I had a delta contractor saw with the 30" fence before jumping up to the big boy 2 years ago. My only complaint with the Hitachi is a 24" fence instead of a 30" for the price. The Ridgid and the Delta offer a 30" for the same ballpark price. Good luck and happy woodworking with your new toy, I mean tool.


----------



## GaryK

Nice review. Thanks


----------



## Weekend_Carpenter

tooldad,

I agree, I would have liked a 30", however the Delta that was next to it at lowes was $449 with no fence, or $599 (and no promotions at all) with your choice of three different fences… I think they might have been 30", but didn't have the thumb wheels, "micro adjusters" that the hitachi had stock… Still I am loving the 24" compared to the 10" craftsmen I had  Later when I win the lotto, I'll buy a incra fence system  I almost lucked on, because some guy was selling his jet 30" fence system on craigslist for $30… 
Sadly I didn't get it


----------



## sbryan55

This is a nice review. Thanks for the post.


----------



## USCJeff

I was seconds from buying this at one point. I've heard nothing but good things to the affect of, "It isn't a Powermatic, but it'll serve the hobbyist very well." As I'm a hobbyist, it was a great value. My biggest "con" was that they were new to tablesaws as far as I was aware. My wife (wonderful woman) talked me into a lower end cabinet saw in the end. It was about twice more after rewiring for 220V in the shop. I've since spent some time on the Hitachi in a friends shop and it holds it's own. Thanks for the post.


----------



## jockmike2

I have the same saw except mine has an expansion thingy on the back side of the machine for long wood. I don't have any problems with stability because I have it clamped to a 4 wheeled platform. The only problem I've had was I could'nt cut anything straight until I put some 1 X on the rip fence. Then it cut true as can be. I like the saw. Nice width, the only thing I wish it had was a router placement on the right side. Although I do have another saw with one. mike


----------



## Sheepman

I looked at the Hitachi, the first thing I wasn't impressed by was you could grab the corner of the top and wiggle it and watch the leg set flex around, you can't do that with the Ridgid TS3650. I am still leaning towards the Woodtek hybrid, I know its more money but its a LOT more saw for the money also.


----------



## bayspt

Just got this saw about a week ago. First table saw for me, but it seems great for a hobby woodworker like me.


----------



## lighthearted

I've owned this saw for a several months and have been very happy with it. I'm new to woodworking and a weekender, but it's been great for me.
I do have a question for others-it is pretty quiet, but I am getting a wobbling noise, more from the motor than the blade. The saw is level and I do not feel it in the saw, but it is of concern. Any suggestions?


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review interesting info


----------



## Jim55

I have had mine about a year now I think. It is the only table saw I have owned so I can't give you comparisons. But, for me, a "hobbyist" it has done well. Now, unlike this reviewer, I think the fence is drek! Now, maybe I didn't set it up right but I don't think that's the case. I may not be an experienced woodworker but, as an ex-machinist setting up and operating machines is nothing new and there are few mysteries for me in it. Anyhow, I am in the process of replacing the issue fence with a Shop Fox fence. Adding an Incra miter gauge as well.
As concerns the stand it may be flimsy but, I haven't had any problems with it or stability issues. The lift/lock wheels are flimsy and not holding up too well though. I think the PC saw at Lowes, basically the same machine, has a much better system.
Another part I didn't like was the dust/safety cover. It isn't rigid and I wound up ripping the side of it trying to cut a short part close to the fence. I've got a "Shark Guard" on order to replace it.
The cast iron table is sided by to stamped metal panels that bolt up to the cast iron and fence rails which extend beyond the panels. The Shopfox rails will extend beyond on one side. I intend to loose the panel from the cast iron and move it out to the end of and between the fence rails which are angle iron. That will give me more room on that side (operator's right) for long or wide materials. I am not worried about the gap that will leave because anything reaching it from the blade sure ain't falling through it!
My final gripe is that knee bump switch. I can't seem to home in on it and frequently only glance or miss it altogether. Another thing is that it seems as if I usually have to 'bump' it 2 or 3 times before it shuts off the saw. Now, I do suffer badly from arthritis and have limited flexion, maybe my "bump" just isn't all it should be. But I'm thinking of adding something under the switch shield to increase the impact on the switch from limited movement.

I know this all sounds pretty negative. But, I really don't see it as such. For the most part I just see my changes as "tweaking" it just to suit me. Furthermore, an article I read suggested some of the very changes I am making. The upshot was, starting with this saw as a foundation, I could have a saw that would cost me considerably less than a comparable saw already so set up from the store.
So far, it looks to be so to me.
In any case, I am happy enough with this saw to go for the bother & expense for it.


----------



## cutmantom

i used this saw at a job, the noise mentioned above could be coming from the belt, the one i used came apart bit by bit, when a new belt was put on it was smooth and quiet, another issue was the bevel gauge, i think some wood scraps got into the mechanism and it came apart, i put it back together but was definitely not impressed by its design or the little plastic parts


----------



## Jim55

The reviewer wrote: "The legs are flimsy , but fixable… I bought $20 worth of 1/8" angle iron and some bolts from lowes to fix this… (hasn't been a big enough deal to fix yet)"

You know, it's been the same for me as I noted above. I keep telling my boys we are going to do that fix with the angle iron but still haven't done it because there simply has been no need. That hasn't changed since I posted above. 
I am really happier with the new fence though. But I have heard other reviewers praise the stock fence. Maybe I just didn't get it adjusted right?

Maybe heavier legs are like the flying wires on the Fokker DR1 tri-plane- only there to pacify the operators preset bias. The designer knew they weren't needed.


----------



## TonyArru

I recently bought this saw as well its now December 2018…lol. I bought it used on Craigslist for 100. I really have been enjoying it so far. Its a huge upgrade from my old 10 inch craftsmen. The fence has been great so far, it took some tweaking to get it dialed in at first, but now that it is square, it works very well for me. Im also not too impressed with the legs, but hasnt been a big deal so far. Just incase anyone else out there was thinking of buying a used one like me, its a pretty good saw for a low price, for a hobbyist woodworker.


----------



## lilycollins89

I am very impressed with the 10" Hitachi C10FL static table saw you shared. It works very well. I love it. venge io taming io


----------

